# Crate trainging day & night



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

We got Missy on monday 8.5 weeks old. I know its not been long at all just wondering what is the best way to help things along for future please/

On the monday night we took the crate and put it just out side our bedroom she cried but did go to sleep when she woke to go potty after bringing her back up she wouldn't stop yelping so we put her on my side table and had to put my fingers in the crate till she fell asleep on them. ( We live in a mid 100+ terest house so very thin walls)
From then on the crate has had to stay in the same place. I take her out as she has been napping and then get her to have a play before then taking her out again, when I put her in the crate and go to bathroom she really cry's and starts to yelp quite loudly, I she now stops when I get in to bed next to her and goes back to sleep after potty in the night. 
How do I help her to relax at the beginging of the night and in time start to move her so she ends up in the Kitchen?

At the moment she sleeps next to me in the day on the couch on a little bed or cuddles up to me but as soon as I move she wakes and folows me. This meens I am unable to get things in the house done

When it comes to the day I am unable to leave her she follows me everywere and when I have tried to put her in the crate (we move it down stairs) again she really yelps, I don't know how to help her feel safe. 
There is going to have to be a time when I have to leave her on her own for a while at some point.

So sorry for such a long msg I'm just new and would like to get this right for the both of us. Any help would be great thank you


----------



## Clemmy (May 31, 2016)

Clemmy was like that when I first got her too. I found it really stressful to start with. I have an older dog, but he was never so clingy as a puppy - I think it's a cockapoo thing. I just decided to go with it in the end. I had her crate in my room, and she didn't mind it, but I tried to gradually move it on to the landing etc, etc. She never really settled. When I gave up she was so much happier sleeping at the foot of my bed. She still follows me most of the time (although she's much more relaxed and will sometimes just watch me from the sofa!!) I got used to having her as my little shadow, and now I miss her if she isn't there! I personally think that letting them stay as close as they want makes them more secure eventually, but it takes time. As i said, she still wants to be near me, but she copes fine when I go out, and now (she's one and half) she doesn't always have to be right under my feet! I think it's a very common trait in cockapoos - and it's actually one of their most endearing features once you get used to it!


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Thanks I don't mind her following me around. I was just worried about how she will be when try and leave her on her own. 
I think we will just have to test it out when it comes to the night and hope she can move downstarirs at some point as hubby dosn't mind her there at moment but don't think he wants her in the bedroom forever
I suppose it will just take time. I'm a bit of a worrier so I think people will be sick of me on this forum soon


----------



## hoobean (Sep 21, 2016)

Just wanted to say hi as we had our puppies at the same time so we're going to be going thru all the various stages together 
Rufus is exactly the same by the sounds of it. He's very happy to be close to us, will happily sleep on our knee, next to us on the sofa or on the floor under our legs lol. Once he's sleeping good we've been moving him to the crate to get used to it and he continues to sleep there for a while. BUT if we move he's up instantly, he either follows us everywhere or if we've shut the door he's crying for us. I wasnt sure if moving the crate upstairs and downstairs all the time would confuse a puppy or not andoing i don't want him in the habit of sleeping in our room cos was worried we'd never get him sleeping downstairs again so ive put the crate in the living room where it will stay long term and i spent the first few nights sleeping downstairs on the sofa with him in the crate next to me lol. This sounds a bit ott but it seemed to work well and last night I shut him in his crate and went up to bed for the first time, he did cry for a few minutes but then he settled and slept thru til 3. He woke to go potty and cried again when i put him back in but then he slept til 7.30. Its gonna take a while but he's getting there, baby steps and lots of love is the key I think.
Other than that, puppy life is so far so good. He is a chewer but seems to dislike all things designed to be chewed in favour of anything that shouldn't be chewed so i think this will be one of the biggest challenges lol.
We are based in south wales, uk and had Rufus from a lovely couple in Gloucester. He is white with brown patches and to be honest looks much more like a pedigree spaniel than a cockerpoo, Everyone we meet think he's a springer lol . He is a little stunner tho. 
I hope missy is doing well and settling in wits her new family xxx


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi HooBean, 
yes defintly going through similer situation. I can now put Missy in the crate downstairs and as long as I'm around she will happly be in there and go to sleep but if I move from the room she wakes up and crys and howls awfuly. (I don't know what to do? do you think she will get used to it?
I just want to take her out but know I can't do this as I will never be able to leave her in the future.

She is still sleeping on my side table in her crate and crys when I go to get ready for bed but as soon as I get in bed next to her she lies down and sleeps. Think its goingto be long and hard.
Defenity wouldn't be with out her thogh.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Just to reassure you, my poos are 4 and 3 years old now. Both have the run of the house during the day, except when we go out then we put them in the conservatory open to the dining room. Both follow me everywhere, but, when we go out they are really settled ( as confirmed buy the window cleaner who said they never stirred when he arrived to clean the Windows). So my advice is to not worry. Just leave them little and often during the day. Going to the bin. Going to the loo. All sorts. Let them follow you to the door, then just say no or sit and pop out. Come back in and praise them. If you treat it as no big deal, they will be the same.


----------



## Lcarp (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you so much Cat 53, I'm such a worrier as you can probabley see i am constantly puting post up and I've only had her a week!

I just want to make sure I do everying right for her and us all x


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

You should think in terms of doing your best. Be consistant, be gentle, be calm and relaxed. It's very tiring having a puppy in the house. I well remember. So try to just go with the flow.....and wine helps.


----------



## hoobean (Sep 21, 2016)

Totally agree with cat 53. Calm and consistent is definitely the right approach. I don't think there's a right or wrong way to go about it as long as ur consistent with ur chosen methods. Iv been leaving rufus on and off all day today (just to go hide behind the door for 30secs and then come straight back in) and iv noticed an improvement just in one day. Think he just needed the assurance that I'm coming back when I leave. About to shut him in his crate for the night now and fully expect him to cry, I'm not strong enough to let him cry it out like some suggest, 5 mins will hopefully see him settle but if he cries for longer than that I will definitely come down to reassure him, tuck him back in and start again lol xx


----------



## Sephora (Nov 15, 2016)

Hi lcarp, we picked up Poppy last Friday and we're going through the exact same things (I also am a worrier). Her crate is in our bedroom at night and during the day we move her and the crate downstairs to the kitchen area (we have an open plan kitchen living dining) so we sectioned off parts so she can only have access to certain areas (just the kitchen area for now), we are hoping to expand her free to roam areas once she has successfully not gone potty in that area for about a week straight.

She is getting better at sleeping in the crate during the night, (the first night was long for all of us), she wakes us up when she needs to go potty then she still needs to see us right nxt to her crate before resuming sleep. She still cries/whines when we are away from the crate or in another room (even if she can see us but cant get to us).

Still working on getting her to feel secure enough not to cry when we are not in eyesight (i'd like to be able to go out again at some point ?)

She also likes to nibble on everything so a chew toy seems to help 80% of the time, on other times she gets very excited to play and will jump up at us with her mouth open and sometimes takes a nibble :s thats probably gonna be the hardest habit to break.


----------



## nattyk (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi, I am novice myself and have only had mine a week! But I figure the more opinions the better? I have heard with cockapoos if you get them used to sleeping in the same room as you they can develop sep. anxiety. Of course this has to vary case to case but I knew for me I wanted to do whatever possible to eliminate that as I will be a full time student next year and need him to be ok alone (for reasonable amounts of time). Again only had him a week, but crate training has been an upswing. The first few nights he would cry for a half hour, and again after his potty breaks and when he went back in the middle of the night. So so sad to hear, even from upstairs, but happy to report this has been the second night I barely hear a whimper from him. My suggestion would be, if you can bear it, put the crate in the kitchen or wherever your desired place is. I think sleeping near and next to him will only reinforce that he needs to see you to be ok, and for me at least, that cant be the case. I am sure there are tons of people who have chosen to have them in their rooms from the getgo and its fine! Just my 2 cents


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

In answer to the separation anxiety if you have them with you all the time.....I don't think so. In my eyes, if you give your puppies everything they need to make them secure then there should be no problem when you need to leave them later. My mini schnauzer used to sleep on my bed as a puppy. She chose to sleep in her box doewnstairs as she grew. Could leave her without problems.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Just to chime in on the separation anxiety issue - Molly came to me at 17 months old, she had been sleeping in the kitchen at night in her former home and I was told was able to be left 4 hours. She did not cope with 4 minutes alone let alone hours!!

She sleeps in my room (and now on my bed  ) and is happy and secure and this has allowed me to get her gradually used to being left during the day.


----------

